# Powerpoint Präsentation aufnehmen



## brainsucker (29. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein PPT Präsentation entworfen und möchte diese nun meinen Kollegen und Freunden gerne zukommen lassen. Da die Präsentation mit PPT 2007 erstellt worden ist und auch einige Videos enthält wird die Präsentation wohl nicht bei jedem einwandfrei ablaufen.

Daher meine Idee / Frage:

Gibt es ein Tool mit dem man die ablaufende Präsentation als Video aufzeichnen kann? (Bild+Ton)
D.h. ich lass die Präsentation bei mir abspielen (hier läut alles prima) und zeichen das ganze als Video auf welches ich dann weiter geben kann. Somit können die Kollegen auch Ihren DVD Player benutzen um sich das Ganze anzuschauen....

Wäre für hilfreiche Tipps sehr dankbar!

Grüße

brainsucker


----------



## bokay (29. April 2008)

Das oder  helfen dir bestimmt...


----------

